# Documentation for fluoroscopy



## koatsj (Apr 11, 2012)

What documentation is required in the operative report for my surgeon to bill fluoroscopy CPT 77001 with medi-port placement 36561?


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think there are any specific guidelines like there is for ultrasound guidance, but they do need to state in the report that they used the fluoro.


----------



## koatsj (Apr 11, 2012)

That is what I thought


----------



## BEARDOG (Apr 11, 2012)

dont forget the 26 modifier (unless he owns the equipment)


----------



## koatsj (Apr 12, 2012)

It's already hard-coded for me which makes life easier ;P


----------



## FLSJarrel (Apr 16, 2012)

I do believe the CPT manual states that there must be radiographic documentation of final catheter position.  I know that with our Doctors they don't always capture an image.  So I was told to verify that an image was captured before billing for the Fluoroscopic guidance.


----------

